# Vessel for precipitating and cleaning gold?



## skyline27 (Dec 6, 2007)

Good Day Everyone,
I am looking for a proper vessel to precipitate and clean gold. It would have to be something with a handle that I can use on the stove top. I am currently using a glass coffee pot, however, I get nervous when it is full of hot acid! Where would I find this?

Thanks in advance dudes.


----------



## Lou (Dec 6, 2007)

I know Pyrex makes handled borosilicate beakers for the laboratory that are meant for heating.

Try Fisher, Ace Glass, VWR, NASCO scientific, Frey Sci, Flinn Sci. They have catalogues available online and if you call them up and explain what you're doing, I bet they'll sell to you.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 6, 2007)

The Pyrex coffee pot would work fine, but I wouldn't put it directly on the burner. If you can find a large (5 quart) Corning Ware dish, you can put it directly on the burner. Then, put the coffee pot inside the CW dish. This will catch the solution in case the coffee pot breaks. Look for a white, flat bottomed style, CW dish. Also, find a coffee pot that has a single, stainless band, near the top, that holds the handle on. On these, the plastic handle is short and won't get burnt. On some coffee pots, the big plastic handle, held by a band at the bottom, extends to nearly the bottom and this style will get burnt. Don't use this type.


----------



## mikeore (Dec 6, 2007)

I have found alot of good Pyrex and "lab" ware in second hand shops.


----------

